# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 23)



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2018)

*What wood project have you worked on that was very complex?*
*






*
*Rules*
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, makers of wood things, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....
*
*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

These where probably my 2 most complex projects. The segmented turning was only my second attempt and it had a lot of pieces cut to precise angles. It is bloodwood and maple.I don't know if the scroll project was actually considered complex but it sure was detailed. It is soft maple and a walnut bottom.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 3, 2018)

Haven’t been there yet


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 3, 2018)

All the ones I’ve had to get up early in the morning to work on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2018)

Dome framing in dining room. Lots of pieces. No plan. Design as you go. Ceasers palace is concept. 3-d framing is not easy in wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2018)

This one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tclem (Jun 3, 2018)

A hairstick

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------

